# Should I place pre-order for 5DSr or wait?



## ctrvs666 (Apr 1, 2015)

I am ready to push the button at B and H but I am wondering if the first copies of a new camera is a smart move? Anyone heard of bad first copies of Canon Bodies. I am thinking that I will probably get a firmware update pretty quick which I can live with. I am just chomping at the bit to get my hands on this camera.

FYI, I bought my 5dM2 about a year before the 5dm3 and just couldn't justify buying the next model since I do scenery and shoot tripod and manual focus most of the time. This is a big enough change and I am ready to move up. All my friends have switch to the Nikon 810 or the Sony's. I have too much high end glass to switch.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 1, 2015)

I would never worry about any obscure bugs. The camera has been in the hands of many real photographers and works fine. Once 100,000 users play with it and try to enter combinations of settings that no one would actually use, they will find a issue and raise a uproar. Kinda like the MK III testing with a lens cap on it.

The sooner you get it, the more use you will have.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 1, 2015)

If you have a need for high MP body and budget is not an issue, I would go for it. I doubt there will be MAJOR hardware changes.


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 1, 2015)

I have never regretted pre-ordering and getting a first release.

Problems can come later in the run as easy as early on.


----------



## tiredofstitching (Apr 1, 2015)

ctrvs666 said:


> All my friends have switch to the Nikon 810 or the Sony's. I have too much high end glass to switch.



I was in the same boat. Waited for the 5DsR, saw the early image samples and was disappointed. Since my primary interest is in landscape photography, where obtaining very sharp details is more important than focussing speed, I eventually purchased a second hand Sony A7r for just a third of the 5DsR price. This camera works wonders with the L glass and is just what I wanted. It will let me wait for another year, with the hope that Canon will eventually release a 50Mp without an AA filter, either reflex or mirrorless (I start to really appreciate the lightweight design). If I were involved primarily in people photography, this would be another story though. For me, the 1Ds3 is still ok when I need the focussing speed, but the A7r makes wonderful portraits with the 85L and 135L, 35L, 50/1.4, whenever I have enough light and time to manage the required precise focussing.


----------



## tron (Apr 1, 2015)

You mention B and H so you live in the USA. The return policy is very decent so you can feel free to risk I guess. At the same time you have the opportunity to maximize its use.


----------



## ctrvs666 (Apr 6, 2015)

I have heard several photographers lament that they miss the optical viewfinder. Also, that they love the feel of the DSLR, and I must admit, I have been shooting DSLR's since the 1970's. (yes I'm old, and an old film shooter) I do carry a Powershot GX1 with a 1.5" sensor for a travel companion and have had good results. Still there is something missing. I am looking forward to at least trying the new 5DSr so I'm going to go ahead and purchase it. It will be the most expensive camera I've ever purchased.

I was in the same boat. Waited for the 5DsR, saw the early image samples and was disappointed. Since my primary interest is in landscape photography, where obtaining very sharp details is more important than focussing speed, I eventually purchased a second hand Sony A7r for just a third of the 5DsR price. This camera works wonders with the L glass and is just what I wanted. It will let me wait for another year, with the hope that Canon will eventually release a 50Mp without an AA filter, either reflex or mirrorless (I start to really appreciate the lightweight design).


----------



## WillT (Apr 6, 2015)

ctrvs666 said:


> All my friends have switch to the Nikon 810 or the Sony's. I have too much high end glass to switch.



I am in the same boat. I am waiting for the release to see how the 5dsr performs. If it is not on par with the d810 I will likely buy the D810 and make a slow transition to Nikon. The good thing about Canon glass is it is still maintaining high resell value. 

To me it seems like Canon may be rushing on this camera so I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 6, 2015)

If you shoot on a tripod and manually, stick with the A7r. I can't believe they are 899$ on sale.


----------



## WillT (Apr 6, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> If you shoot on a tripod and manually, stick with the A7r.



I read somewhere there are issues with the shutter vibration with the a7r.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 6, 2015)

WillT said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > If you shoot on a tripod and manually, stick with the A7r.
> ...


I don't doubt it but he already has the A7r and uses it.


----------



## benperrin (Apr 7, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> If you shoot on a tripod and manually, stick with the A7r. I can't believe they are 899$ on sale.


What?? Where are you getting them for $899?


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 7, 2015)

benperrin said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > If you shoot on a tripod and manually, stick with the A7r. I can't believe they are 899$ on sale.
> ...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/271707123535?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D%26_mPrRngCbx%3D1%26_udlo%3D%26_udhi%3D%26_sop%3D12%26_fpos%3D%26_fspt%3D1%26_sadis%3D%26LH_CAds%3D%26rmvSB%3Dtrue%26_nkw%3D271707123535%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## benperrin (Apr 7, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> benperrin said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...


Doh! It's an a7 and doesn't ship to my country. Oh well. Still waiting for the a7rii to be announced but I'll probably end up with a 5dsr anyway.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 7, 2015)

benperrin said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > benperrin said:
> ...



and don't forget 11-24 on the way out


----------



## jcfalconer (Apr 7, 2015)

I will wait and see what the 5d mark iv looks like, or the 6D mark ii, or whatever FF body comes next. Instead I may invest in more glass (eg. the 11-24mm L).


----------



## benperrin (Apr 7, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> and don't forget 11-24 on the way out


Can't justify the 11-24 at the moment. My 16-35 f4 has been good enough at this stage. I'm thinking my next lens will most likely be in the 200-400mm range. Most likely the new 100-400. Canon do have a great lens selection.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 7, 2015)

benperrin said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > benperrin said:
> ...


I overlooked the R in a7. My mistake, still shocking how low the a7 series is coming down in price.


----------



## benperrin (Apr 7, 2015)

jcfalconer said:


> I will wait and see what the 5d mark iv looks like, or the 6D mark ii, or whatever FF body comes next. Instead I may invest in more glass (eg. the 11-24mm L).


That will certainly be an interesting time. If the 5d4 doesn't improve in terms of dynamic range I suspect that a witch hunt might ensue.


----------



## tiredofstitching (Apr 7, 2015)

ctrvs666 said:


> I have heard several photographers lament that they miss the optical viewfinder. Also, that they love the feel of the DSLR, and I must admit, I have been shooting DSLR's since the 1970's. (yes I'm old, and an old film shooter) I do carry a Powershot GX1 with a 1.5" sensor for a travel companion and have had good results. Still there is something missing. I am looking forward to at least trying the new 5DSr so I'm going to go ahead and purchase it. It will be the most expensive camera I've ever purchased.



The A7R gives me some of the feel of my 1972 Nikkormat EL, about same size and weight—Yes I'm that old too—with the added digital features. It is not a perfect camera for it still has too many options, but is relatively quick to tame.

The ability to switch in the blink of an eye from the LCD to the digital viewfinder (it's automatic) is great. The focus assist feature works well enough in most instances.

I guess that the shutter vib issue is something linked to lightweight tele lenses, for I am not seeing it with L-lenses attached to it, nor with the Mamiya 645 lenses. And secured on tripod with a L shape quick release bracket, you get the sharpest shots. The L-bracket adds a little weight to the body and probably helps dampen the shutter vibration when the camera is hand held.

But I must say that when used hand held for portraits with wide aperture lenses, the Canon 1Ds3 ability to auto focus is vastly superior and much more reliable than the A7R manual focus assist. The A7R is a camera that I use mainly on tripod, triggered wireless or with the 2 secs lapse, and with a Mirex TS adapter for stitched HD views, where it really excels.

However, it could be time to wait a little before purchasing one new, because the A7RII should be announced soon, says Sony Alpha Rumors. If Sony has implemented a few improvements from the current model as well as a 50Mp sensor in it, it should be an awesome resolution tool.


----------



## benperrin (Apr 7, 2015)

tiredofstitching said:


> However, it could be time to wait a little before purchasing one new, because the A7RII should be announced soon, says Sony Alpha Rumors. If Sony has implemented a few improvements from the current model as well as a 50Mp sensor in it, it should be an awesome resolution tool.


Don't count on it. The A7RII is rumoured to have the same 36MP sensor with the main feature being in body image stabilisation. For landscapes this feature is mostly redundant. Of course just because the resolution is the same doesn't mean that there won't be significant improvement in image quality.


----------



## tiredofstitching (Apr 7, 2015)

benperrin said:


> Don't count on it. The A7RII is rumoured to have the same 36MP sensor with the main feature being in body image stabilisation. For landscapes this feature is mostly redundant. Of course just because the resolution is the same doesn't mean that there won't be significant improvement in image quality.



Right. But in order to have in body image stabilisation, a slightly larger CMOS is required, am I wrong? Maybe the early 50Mp rumor was correct, but the remaining resolution after the stabilisation cropping is only 36Mp? 

…Which leads to another question: will the A7RII have a crop factor, or is it engineered so that it will remain a full frame? 

…Which draws another thought: would it be technically possible to implement a taller 3/4 ratio 50Mp sensor in a mirrorless camera, either from Canon or Sony? Putting a taller shutter in such a tiny body is probably a technical challenge, but this could become a real alternative to a medium format system. Many existing lenses would probably cover the slightly larger IC. Just thinking loud…


----------



## bitm2007 (Apr 7, 2015)

I guess that the shutter vib issue is something linked to lightweight tele lenses, for I am not seeing it with L-lenses attached to it, nor with the Mamiya 645 lenses. And secured on tripod with a L shape quick release bracket, you get the sharpest shots. The L-bracket adds a little weight to the body and probably helps dampen the shutter vibration when the camera is hand held.[/quote] 



Are you using a lens adaptor ?. I've heard of light leekage issues with the Metabones


----------



## WillT (Apr 7, 2015)

kraats said:


> Canon made the first DSLR with 50mp just to be the first to break the 50mp barrier.



Maybe, they still have to release the camera. Sony may beat them to releasing, why else would Canon announce so early?


----------



## tiredofstitching (Apr 7, 2015)

bitm2007 said:


> Are you using a lens adaptor ?. I've heard of light leekage issues with the Metabones



I purchased the camera second hand, and there was an adapter in the package. It is branded "King". It is solid all metal and so far: no problem. You could probably buy 3 or 4 of them for the price of the Metabone, and I am not sure that the later would offer something more. Can't make a direct comparison though.

I use the Mirex EF T&S adapter on a plain dumb adapter to Sony. Works well, no vignetting at all. The "King" does not vignette either with the shift adapter, but it has electronics. It is better not to short the contacts I've heard.


----------



## chauncey (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm gonna buy a 5Dsr, but...am going to wait to get my hands on a refurbished one.
Will have been checked out entirely before being resold.


----------



## bitm2007 (Apr 7, 2015)

tiredofstitching said:


> bitm2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you using a lens adaptor ?. I've heard of light leekage issues with the Metabones
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 8, 2015)

benperrin said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > and don't forget 11-24 on the way out
> ...



IQ on new 100-400 is very close to 70-200 f2.8 IS II. AF is fast with my 1dx. I shot from 100mm to 400mm, I don't see any issues with IQ from wide to tele end.

16-35 f4 IS is EXCELLENT for the money, however, I'm itching for that 11-24


----------

